# new record



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I spent last week at my new property. When I come to town the road goes right past CF's place and the county repaved it last year. They must have used some nummy plants when they landscaped the ditches. I saw 15 deer eating the plants in the ditch in a 6 mile stretch of road, a new record. This was about 8:30 at night, just before sunset. Call Guinness?


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Good nature study. Lift a Guinness.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

are you busy welding up the new cow catcher style bumper for your truck?


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> are you busy welding up the new cow catcher style bumper for your truck?


Trucks so rusty there is nothing solid to attach it to.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Good hunting in Nov. Beef and pork will take a 2nd place to venison...

Did you do any fishing this summer? Got fish put away for the winter?

We haven't been fishing this summer with health problems but we will before snow flies...


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

light rain said:


> Good hunting in Nov. Beef and pork will take a 2nd place to venison...
> 
> Did you do any fishing this summer? Got fish put away for the winter?
> 
> We haven't been fishing this summer with health problems but we will before snow flies...



hard to put up much for a winter for fish in WI with the bag limit and 2x bag limit possession limit 

we mostly just enjoy it fresh and go fishing again.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Greencountypete, does that count for catfish too? DH just explained to me about the 2x bag limit.


----------



## hoddedloki (Nov 14, 2014)

So wait, in WI, you can only have 2 days catch in the freezer at any given time? That is ridiculous. Why does Fish and Game have that reg in place? And how do they deal with filleted fish?


Loki


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

The limits are for sport harvest not subsistence living.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

light rain said:


> Greencountypete, does that count for catfish too? DH just explained to me about the 2x bag limit.


Catfish is 25 but only one flat head from the Winnebago chain of lakes may be included in that 25 x2 for 50 total , that would get you much more fish to eat in the winter 


http://dnr.wi.gov/topic/fishing/regulations/dailybag.html


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

hoddedloki said:


> So wait, in WI, you can only have 2 days catch in the freezer at any given time? That is ridiculous. Why does Fish and Game have that reg in place? And how do they deal with filleted fish?
> 
> 
> Loki



honestly it is sort of a honor system , but the fine is stiff if you get caught 

you can give the fish away so you go fishing and get into them good catch a limit , fillet them , eat a meal , take your aunts to her and go fishing again , this time give the fish to grandma . 

the hole family gets fish 

well that and there are like 25 days a year you can't fish in Wisconsin and you can even fish those if your willing to work harder at it , like take a boat out to the ice then ice fish from the floating ice 
or find a dam to fish below where the water hasn't frozen yet 


honestly Wisconsin lakes do see a lot of fishing pressure 

Ontario has very similar laws regarding fish ,both places know that it is very possible to fish out a lake and that is an economy killer when sport fishing and travel dominate much of the states tourism economy.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Bag limits on fish here in Michigan protect many small lakes with public access sites from being fished out.

A 80 acre lake near my brother would not have fish with out stocking every spring and fall if it were not for limits.

*As for the deer which the OP talked about it isn't the ones you see you worry about it is the ones you don't see that cause all the damage.*


 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> Bag limits on fish here in Michigan protect many small lakes with public access sites from being fished out.
> 
> A 80 acre lake near my brother would not have fish with out stocking every spring and fall if it were not for limits.
> 
> ...


true , but I have to believe that if your good as seeing them your better off most of the time than the people who never look

the other thing I tell my wife is it isn't the 1 you see it's the 2-3 behind it that are just following it blindly across the road slow down when you see one and look for the others 

we have had a few close calls with deer that just ran out blindly but there have been plenty of times when everyone in the car wonder why I was slowing down , I had seen the eyes glowing back from he edge of the road , come almost to a stop then watched 4 cross in front of us 

20 years ago she never saw the deer on the side of the road , now she is fairly well trained and spots them hundreds of yards off in the field it's a training of the eyes and mind to pick them out from your peripheral vision and recognize them fast some times all you get are a glowing eyeball or an ear twitch 

every been hunting with someone that isn't very good at seeing deer? you shoot them about the time they see them for the first time


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Most people drive with tunnel vision only seeing from one ditch edge on a two lane road. Was taught many years ago when riding endro's to look way ahead for bad things.

 Al


----------

